# DEXEN IPI Valve



## fire_dude (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm having issues with the manifold pressure only reading 2.5 WC presumably causing low burner flame.  I have 7.5 WC inlet pressure.  I replaced the valve with a brand new one, however, I never took a reading of the old valve.  Is there any adjustments I can do to increase the manifold pressure to 3.5 WC?  Valve part number is 2166-302.  

Thanks.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 14, 2019)

Are ALL gas shut-offs fully open?


----------



## fire_dude (Dec 14, 2019)

Yeah both are open and have been fully turned on and off a few times.  And inlet pressure matches the house incoming pressure of 7.5 WC. Thanks for the reply.  Any other ideas?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 14, 2019)

What prompted you to change the valve? They very seldom go bad. 
Was the fireplace acting up? If so, how?


----------



## fire_dude (Dec 15, 2019)

I knew that but I was out of options, it was the last piece to replace. The issue is low flame. All I have is 1 inch blue flame.  I replaced the main controller box since I seen low voltage going to the burner solenoid, replaced the pilot assembly since I was getting bad readings from the flame reclamation rod to end of the wire, and verifed twice I have no blockage.  My understanding is I need 3.5 WC from the manifold but I'm only getting 2.5 WC.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 15, 2019)

Is the burner orifice correctly sized?
Is the gas line CLEAR behind that orifice?


----------



## fire_dude (Dec 15, 2019)

Orfice size matches what the fireplace specs say it should be.  I took the orfice out and made sure it wasn't plugged along with the gas line to the valve.  Would a plugged line cause low manifold pressure?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 15, 2019)

Did you check the gas line BEHIND the orifice?


----------



## fire_dude (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes that's what I meant by checking the gas line to the valve. So I blew air both ways from the orfice and from where the gas line screws into the valve.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 16, 2019)

Sometimes blowing compressed air doesn't dislodge the blockage,  just moves it out of the way while the air is passing by it. 
Spider nests are NOTORIOUS for causing blockage. The best way to remove them from BEHIND the burner orifice
is with a Q-tip swab or a pipe cleaner. You need to spin whatever you use to clean the side of the tube inner diameter...


----------



## fire_dude (Dec 16, 2019)

I did the qtip behind the orfice, nothing came out, even tried a toothpick, along with lots of air blowing. However,  it is a 90 degree turn to the gas pipe.  I'll see about cleaning from the valve to the 90 degree elbow.


----------



## fire_dude (Dec 18, 2019)

I probed the gas line from the gas valve to the orifice elbow and didn't find any blockage.  If the manifold pressure is 2.5 WC, its not reading anything beyond the gas valve, right? So the manifold low pressure reading doesn't know if there is a blockage I would think.  If the manifold pressure was 3.5 WC and still getting low flame, then I would think that would definitely mean i would have blockage.  I contacted the amazon store I ordered the gas valve from and they contacted Dexen with the readings I took from the manometer.  Dexen agreed that the gas valve might be bad so they are sending me a new one.  I guess I'll see how that goes.


----------

